# Mini-Amplificador para iPod



## Pablo16

Alguien sabe con que integrado o de que tipo son los amplificador portatiles para iPod?
Estoy buscando un circuito amplificador pequeño, como el que puedan utilizar esos aparatos para armar unas pequeñas bocinas. Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Hechale mano del TDA2822, es más que suficiente para tu cuarto.No demanda muchos componentes y de fuente grande.


----------



## Pablo16

Me parece una buena opcion, antes he usado el TDA1519A, no tienes alguna idea de como armar uno aun mas pequeño, no se requiere mucha potencia, algo asi como lo que se trata en el tema de parlantes en rollo de papel, que se pueda traer en la maleta y utilizar con baterias. Supongo que podria ser un LM***. He probado con el LM386 junto a un 741 pero tiene muy elevada distorcion . Gracias. saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Perdona zopilote, apenas vi el datasheet del TDA2822 y creo que esta perfecto para lo que lo necesito, tiene una alimentacion minima de 3 v! entregando aporx 2 watts.es perfecto,solo habra que probarlo


----------



## yelian

Hola me gustaria que me publicaran algun plano de la TDA2822 aquí, lo que pasa es que no tengo ninguno sobre esta pastiya


----------



## Dano

Consigue el datasheet del mismo, de seguro allí está el diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## yelian

Me pudieran facilitar el datasheet del TDA2822 ya que no tengo acceso a todas las paginas en internet, me seria muy util si me ayudaran  Gracias.


----------



## Pablo16

Por supuesto, aqui tienes el datasheet del TDA2822.


----------



## Sho?

Quisiera hacer una pregunta acerca de la datasheet. Que hay que tener en cuenta acerca de la disipacion de calor? Por ejemplo, las resistencias de cuantos watt deberian ser, y habria que usar algun disipador para el integrado? Mi idea es usarlo con una batería de 9V
Ah y otra pregunta, que es el modo bridge?


----------



## Dano

En el foro hay bastante información del modo bridge, hay unos cuantos diagramas.

Principalmente lo que hace el bridge es colocar la señal de uno de los amplificador a usar en contrafase con respecto al otro, obteniendo una suma de potencias de casi el doble.

Saludos


----------



## astrosoles

El circuito que debo armar, para amplificador de Ipod o un reproductor de mp3 portátil cualquiera.. es el de la figura 1 del datasheet, cierto?
Una pregunta que les puede parecer de respuesta lógica, pero que la inexperiencia me obliga a hacer es las entradas al amplificador que son?

lo que pienso es que sería el cable de los audifonos , los corto , los pelo i los pongo ahí?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## zopilote

Esa sería una de las muchas maneras de conectarlo, generalmente se usan conectores RCA para eso ó una entrada para jacks .


----------



## astrosoles

Gracias zopilote..
entonces.. debo conseguir un cable de entrada audiofonos-salida RCA..
o una entrada de Jack. ésto último si no se que es..

de todas formas me dijiste que con los cables pelados de audifonos sirve..


----------



## Victor blass

Hola que tal yo tengo unas bocinas con un integrado TDA2822 pero este solo tiene 8 pines y no 
16 como el que muestra el datasheet, no se si me podrian hechar la mano ya que se me dañaron y quisiera repararlas...


----------



## ZENNER

Hola me gustaria saber si hay algun otro chip aparte del tda 2822 ke funcione con 3v e incluso con un voltaje cercano a 1.5 v  , la aplicacion la misma parlantes portàtiles para mp3 .
 8)  

Les agradesco por la colaboracion que puedan brindarme .


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Me parece que ese IC da 1 w pero con 9v o mas, con 3v es muy pobre


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Algo mas especializado hay que ver si lo conseguis.


----------



## jose_chi

Victor blass dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal yo tengo unas bocinas con un integrado TDA2822 pero este solo tiene 8 pines y no
> 16 como el que muestra el datasheet, no se si me podrian hechar la mano ya que se me dañaron y quisiera repararlas...


que tal victor mira , yo tengo unas bocinas para computadora que de fabrica traen el integrado yg2822, el cual se daño, he estado buscando un sustituto y no encontre, pero sgthomson fabrica el tda2822, ese es el que me sirvio, el caso es que si quieres uno de 8 pines necesitas el tda2822d o tda2822M, las terminaciones D y M indican si es de montaje superficial o el convencional que todos conocemos respectivamente.
anexo las hojas de datos.
saludos desde merida yuc.


----------



## Randy

el TDA7052 tambien maneja como minimo 3v, lo malo es que es monoaural, asi que se tendrian que comprar 2, no lo he usado, asi que no puedo decir nada de la fidelidad y/o distorcion.



saludos


----------



## ZENNER

Bueno arme el amplificador con el tda 2822 , use parlantes de 1 w de 3 ", la potencia del sonido basta para una habitacion pequeña , el consumo de energia es optimo para una alimentacion de 3 voltios , :x  el unico problema ke tengo es ke el sonido se torna algo agudo a la potencia maxima  , supongo yo ke es por que los parlante todavia no estan montados en sus respectivas cajas acusticas  y asi la reproducciòn del sonido seria lo mas agradable posible .

 Megustaria ke alguien me ayude en el diseño de las caja acustica los datos del parlante son :

  Diamètro del parlate 3 "
  Movimiento lineal del cono del parlante 0.4mm maximo aprox .
  La caja debe ser lo mas pequeña posible , puesto ke son parlantes portàtiles para llevar a
  cualquier lado.

 Gracias por su colaboraciòn .


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Zenner. Puedes hacer las cajas de madera de unos 5mm de espesor.

Podrías hacer una cajita de 8 pulgadas de largo, 2" o 2.5" de profundidad y 4" de alto. Ahí montas 2 bocinas de 3" y adentro el circuito.

Dejas media pulgada de separacion entre la bocina y el extremo izq de la caja, montas la bocina de 3", dejas 1 pulgada de separacion con la otra bocina y otra vez media pulgada hacia el extremo derecho. En el espacio que te queda en medio de las 2 bocinas se puede poner el switch para prender el aparato.

Creo que tendría un tamaño decente. 

Saludos


----------



## bono_ipn1

arme el circuito que viene en el datasheet del tda2822 y me se escucha ruido a la salida, ¿a que se debe esto? ¿que pude haber hecho mal? lo estoy alimentando con 15 V, aparte le quiero poner una potenciometro para el volumen, use uno de 10k pero como por la mitad ya no se escucha nada.

Tambien quisiera ponerle una opcion para audifonos, lo que me interesa saber es como le puedo hacer para que al conectar los audiofonos las bocinas dejen de sonar, y de cuanto tienen que ser las resistencias para bajar la potencia que le llega a los audifonos, estos consumen 20mW y las bocinas 1W, saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Con las amplificador operacionales, lo complicado de tu circuito es la alimentacion, porque la calidad del ipod es muy buena y la del integrado tambien, alimentalo con 12V bien filtrado y desacoplado. A la entrada del amplificador colocale un capacitor de 1uF para cada canal de audio. y el potenciómetro mejor q sea de 100K logaritmico, pq si la resistencia del pote es demasiado baja, no conseguiras manejar todo el rango de ganancia.

puedes utilizar un integrado DS1669 q controla el volumen de manera digital con memoria incluida, busca el esquema en www.pablin.com seccion audio, control de volumen digital. es barbarooo!


----------



## DJ DRACO

post data. otra cosita...los circuitos impresos de los datasheets muchas veces son circuitos de prueba, significa que estan diseñados para q pruebes el integrado, no para q lo uses, debes verificar tambien el tamaño, calidad y distribucion d los componentes. si necesitas yo t envio un circuito para q t lo armes. es un tda2005r amplificador de 20W+20W funciona con 12V unos 5 Amperes.


----------



## ZENNER

Hola  bono_ipn1 , para comenzar lo del ruido debe ser a un mal filtrado en la fuente de alimentacion  , con lo del potenciometro es por que el voltaje de la señal a amplificar no es lo suficientemente alta , yo use un potenciometro de 50k uno de 6 patas osea un potencimetro doble y me pasa algo similar no es para alarmarse .

Con lo de acoplar audifonos hay que comprar un jack stereo uno de 5 terminales y hacer las conexiones para los parlantes como indico en la imgen que adjunto  , los (a, b)   y  (c, d) son dos pares  independientes y el terminal    (e )es la conexion a tierra , los terminales  (b,c) cumplen la funciòn de conectar los parlantes con el amplificador a traves de los terminales  (a,d) respectivamente ,los terminales (a,d) estan directamente conectados a las salidas del amplificador, cuando uno introduce le plugg stereo la conexion entre los terminales (a,b ) y (c,d) desaparece por eso es que el sonido se escucha unicamente por los audifonos .

Ahora con lo de colocar resistencias para  adaptar tus audifonos no es necesario , con que reduscas la fuente de alimentacion a unos 3 voltios sera suficiente por que el amplificador no entregara la potencia suficiente para poder  destruir las bocinas de tus  audifonos.

Espero haber aclarado  tus dudas y no haberte confundido bono_ipn1  .


Gracias Pablo 16 por el diseño de las cajas acusticas estoy construyendolas cuando acabe colgare unas imagenes  

.


----------



## eltonyjefe

de acuerdo al datasheet me pueden verificar mis conexiones? jeje

creo que el color de los cables va invertido


----------



## ZENNER

Holas eltonyjefe sobre la manera de como hacer las conexiones  en la imagen que adjunto espero que puedas darte cuenta de tu herror y sobre como escojer las bocinas yo te sugeriria que uses unas bocinas de 3 pulgadas de diametro y 1 o 2 watt de potencia , y despues te he puesto la imagen de un plugg y explicare  brevemente lo que hay en el grafico la letra  ( c ) indida la conexion a tierra o conexion al negativo de la fuente las letras  (a) y (b) simplemente indican las conexiones a lo que vendrian a ser las salidas de las conexiones izquierda y derecha del amplificador  espero  haber sido de utilidad .


----------



## eltonyjefe

ZENNER dijo:
			
		

> Holas eltonyjefe sobre la manera de como hacer las conexiones  en la imagen que adjunto espero que puedas darte cuenta de tu herror y sobre como escojer las bocinas yo te sugeriria que uses unas bocinas de 3 pulgadas de diametro y 1 o 2 watt de potencia , y despues te he puesto la imagen de un plugg y explicare  brevemente lo que hay en el grafico la letra  ( c ) indida la conexion a tierra o conexion al negativo de la fuente las letras  (a) y (b) simplemente indican las conexiones a lo que vendrian a ser las salidas de las conexiones izquierda y derecha del amplificador  espero  haber sido de utilidad .



genial, una imagen dice mas q mil palabras, me quedo muy claro, y gracias x la respuesta, ahora si m lanzo a comprar  todo.


aa una cosa con respecto a los capacitores, como no veo el signo de "+ ó -" dedusco que son ceramicos, pero kisiera saber si tiene algo que ver que se vea de dos colores(blanco y negro)

en el diagrama se ven los capacitores del 1 al 5, de dos colores(estos seran electrolitios?)
pero el 6 y 7 solo son negros.(y estos ceramicos?)


----------



## ZENNER

Holas nuevamente , para comenzar los capacitores del 1 al 5  si son electroliticos , y los capacitores 6 y 7 si son ceramicos  , bueno en el diagrama veras que los electroliticos estan de color negro y blanco , el color negro te indica  que es el terminal negativo del capacitor y el blanco el terminal positivo del capacitor , ahora cuando tengas en mano el condensador electrolitico veras  que sin importar el color del mismo , este tendra una linea blanca , esta linea puede contener o no algun diseño , eso dependera del fabricante y el otro terminal sera el positivo , ahora con los ceramicos  colocalos como desees , una sugerencia  mia  tendras que comprar dos condensadores electroliticos de 0.1 micro faradios , estos para acoplar la señal proveniente del ipod con el amplificador  la conexion seria  como en esta imagen


----------



## eltonyjefe

muy bien, gracias x la información, ahora si me lanzo a comprar todo, graxias


----------



## bono_ipn1

ya me quedo el amplificador, muchas gracias a zenner por sus consejos, use el tda2822m que es de 8 terminales, solo una pregunta mas, como le podria hacer un control de volumen, es decir que valor de potenciometro usar, yo use uno de 10k a la entrada y supongo que mis conxiones estaban mal porque al subir el potenciometro no se escuchaba nada hasta cierto valor donde de repente se escuchaba el maximo volumen, ojala puedan responderme, saludos!


----------



## eltonyjefe

uu, pura desilucion, en el unico lugar que venden "steren" no existe mas que un TDA 2030v, lastima tan emocionado que estaba


----------



## Pablo16

Hola

En donde vives 'eltonyjefe'?

En Steren no solo venden TDA2030v tambien venden el TDA2003 

Si estás en el D.F. tienes una calle llena de electrónica (República del Salvador).

En ciudades de provincia suele haber casas de electrónica bien surtidas.

Saludos


----------



## eltonyjefe

tienes razon pablo16, hoy tube la oportunidadde volver a ir, y asi es , ya tienen de los dos modelos mencionados. y para este circuito, el del tda2003.como pido las bocinas?


----------



## Pablo16

Hola eltony.

Pide alguna de 4" de la línea de bocinas economicas. No creo que haga falta mas.

Te puedes dar una mejor idea revisando la pagina de internet www.steren.com/catalogo

Entras a la seccion de AUDIO---->BOCINAS ECONOMICAS.

Saludos


----------



## ZENNER

Holas , bono_ipn1 , sobre tus dudas tal ves esto te ayude , al colocar un potenciometro tendremos que reemplazar la resistencia de 10 k ohm (R1 , R2 ) por un potenciometro  un potenciometro usualmente tiene 3 terminales para el ejemplo terminales  (a  , b , c ) los terminales a y c son los de los extremos y el terminal del medio  b , segun la imagen  la señal debe ingresar por el terminal a , el terminal c  se conecta a masa o tierra y el terminal b tiene que conectarse a la entrada del amplificador , el terminal b siempre debe conectarse al amplificador , el motivo es que en este terminal  b se distingue las variaciones de voltage generadas al rotar el potenciometro ya que un potenciometro es un divisor de voltaje para nuestro caso , ademas te dejo una imagen del potenciometro doble compacto que estoy usando para este diseño  y la imagen extra de otro potencimetro doble  ,tiene que ser doble por  que nuestro amplificador es estereo , cuando uses el potencimetro doble tienes que asegurarte que las conexiones sean simetricas , eso quiere decir que cuando elijas  a un terminal  A el terminal paralelo  a este del otro potenciometro tiene que ser A , 

(usualmente se usa un potenciometro de 50k ohm para audio pero un potenciometro de cualquier valor va a cumplir la misma funcion , la diferencia radica en la disminucion de la impedancia de entrada para el amplificador , con un potenciometro de 10k ohm considero yo que va a funcionar  correctamente como si estuviera trabajando con un potenciomtro de 50 k ohm ) 
Espero esta información te sea de ayuda .


----------



## eltonyjefe

con que voltage trabaja el  tda2003? he provado con 3.5, 5 y 9 volts y no veo funcionamiento, necesito mas?

ire checando las conexiones,

en lugar de la bocina conecte un led, y este enciende en cuanto conecto los 9 volts, pero se desvanece la luz y no vuelve a encender


----------



## ZENNER

Holas el eltonyjefe , pregunto cuanto de amperaje tiene tu fuente , si esta por encimade los  500 mA  la fuente debe permitir el funcionamiento del amplificador claro que sin esperar llegar a la maxima potencia , el voltaje usual para el tda 2003 es de 9 voltios pero puede funcionar incluso con 6 voltios solo para verificar que este cumple la funcion de amplificación , ahora lo del uso del led no te ayuda en nada ya que el led solo funciona con corriente continua ( DC ) y la salida de voltaje del amplificador  es corriente alterna ( AC ) te recominde que uses cualquier bocina de 8 ohm no importa si es de un 1/4 de watt pero a esta bocina conectale una resistencia de 22 ohm asi  no se maltrata la bocina , si el sonido que escuhas no presenta distorcion  significa que el circuito anda bien  para la maxima potencia  te recomindo que uses una fuente de 12 voltios de 2 amperios y una bocina de 15 watt  8 ohm o un valor cercano  a este , tambien verifica  si estas usando condensadores ceramicos o electroliticos donde te lo pide espero te sirva .


----------



## eltonyjefe

orale, ya me funciono, no tenia ni idea de eso de la AC y DC, ya esta solucionado, la bocina de 10 wats que recian habia comprado no funcionaba, jeje, y desarme barias veces el cicuito, en fin. ya quedo pero no estoy muy contento. lo arme en un proto quisa eso influya en algo la calidad del sonido.

utilice al principio como fuente mi pc por cable usb, creo son 5volts mas no se cuanto amperaje.

despues rompi otro cable de un aimpresora que me dava 12 volts y 1.5 amperes, y no note para nada la diferencia.

utilice la mayoria de los valores como dice el datashet, exepto una resistencia de 39 ohms, puse una de 47.

la fuente de mi señal fue mi celular, igual, no note cambio al ponerlo en mi pc.
no conforme con el sonido pero muy alegre porque he armado mi primer amplificador, incluso pienso comprar una plaquita de pruebas y alli soldarlo, eso de los pbc o algo asi no me convence, voy por el tda2030 y me armo el circuito y les cuento como me fue, gracias


----------



## elaerico

Hola, yo compre el tda2822, debe ser el m, ya que es de 8 patas, e hice el circuito en bridge de la hoja de datos, lo alimenté con 12v, y se escucha MUY bajito. Ustedes que circuito hicieron? Si es posible, pasen el pcb, muchas gracias.


----------



## ZENNER

Holas si lo armaste conforme te indica  el datasheet (tda2822m) no veo por que no amplifica mas aun si estas usando una fuente de 12 voltios , y si estas usando los valores indicados por el diagrama no veo el problema salvo que hayas cometido el error de realizar una conexion , donde no debiera ser , solo para explicarme mejor ,en la imagen aparece en un circulo violeta , en ese punto se ven dos lineas las cuales no deben estar conectas , alli tienes que hacer un puente para las conexiones asi evitamos la conexion de estas linea que traeria como consecuencia lo que describes , otro factor seria que el chip este dañado , no se me ocurre mas posibilidades , espero te sirva  mi comentario.


----------



## FORRITO

Una pregunta al aire libre se escucha?


----------



## eltonyjefe

he armado uno con el tda2003 en puente.
solo una cosa, al conectarle un ventilador, que es de una pc vieja, genera ruido,(mas del que ya da) que podria hacere para conectar el ventiladorcito? algun arreglo que me recomienden


----------



## belpmx

Hola, quiero armar este circuito.... pero a una duda como la de la pagina una.... en el datashet no dice que tamaño las resistencias que van de salida  los parlantes....gracias.
Y otra cosa si lo conecto en modo briedge me dara más potencia.... pero gatara mas ampedaje... supongo, y si lo quiero estereo tendria que comprar dos circuitos (obio)
Y si quiero usar 4 pilas recargables de 1.2 v como a 2000 mili amp.... creen que sea buena idea....
Y pues de nuevo gracias por el tiempo prestado


----------



## ZENNER

Holas lo del tamaño de las resitencias no es problema solo pide unas de  1/4 de watt es un tamaño pequeño pero mas que sufciente para este tipo de aplicacion ,en modo bridge puedes tener el inconveninte de que no esten bien pareados los amplificador y el sonido saldria desvalanceado y eso no es agradable sobre tus pilas recargables son una buena opcion .

Un saludo espero sirva mi apreciacion .


----------



## maton00

hola lei sus comentarios y les tengo varias respuestas el tda2822m te saca 2.8 watts de salida don Karapalida y tengo un esquema mejor que el que estan posteando observad soloo ponganle capacitores de 470 mf  en la salida de parlantes(antes de los parlantes) y olviden los caps antes del potenciometro doble y las resistencias sin valor


----------



## Guest

hola, haver, no se como empezar,jeje,ya que estais hablando mucho del tda2822m les digo que este lo tengo yo tambien,y no se de que tanta queja de que hace mucho ruido,eso es normal,yo antes de quitarle piezas a la placa (el amplificador era de unos altavoces viejos) para que quedara mas pequeñita,en la entrada de la señal tenia 1 resistencia de 15k a cada canal en serie con la entrada del potenciometro, aparte de esto,luego a la salida tenia tambien un condensador de sino me equivoco de 0.22uf y con esto ponias el mp4 al maximo y el pote al max tambien y no daba ninguna distorsion metiendole de voltaje unos 8 voltios.

y a la salida del amplificador no se le pone ninguna resistencia,el mio solamente tenia un condensador de 220 uf en serie y otro en paralelo con masa,nose de que valor.

para que vean como se queda de tamaño y eso,aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi amplificador terminado con su cajilla de madera de 0,4mm.funciona con 2 baterias de litio de movil,puestas en serie,para cargarlas tiene un sistema que funciona con un conmutador doble que corta o junta la conexion en serie,y en donde estan los 2 rca,es donde se enchufa el cargador,que es de un movil,que tiene una clavija rca tambien.

y los 2 altavoces que tienen son de 3,5cm de un conjunto de sonido que se me averio,y los desguaze de ahi,y funcionan perfectamente.

saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola, en otra página encontre este diagrama.... no se que opinen.... es que quiero armarlo de la mejor forma y he leido que a veces lo que viene en el datasheet no es la mejor configuración...
Les dejo la imagen, gracias


----------



## ZENNER

Hola belpmx el diagrama que muestras es correcto se diferencia del data sheet es en el potenciometro doble ubicado en la entrada del amplificador que se usa para reemplazar las resistencias R1 y R2 y de esa forma poder controlar el volumen de hecho mi diseño es bastante similar al diagrama que presentas con la diferencia que yo le puse capacitores a las entradas de esa forma crear un filtro paso altos para desacerme en parte del bass que cuando me quedo corto de energia me satura los parlantes que es  desagradable si queremos escuchar a un volumen elevado.


----------



## ZENNER

Hola maton00 sobre tu propuesta la del capacitor de 470 mf dicho capacitor si se encuentra en el data sheet y justamente acoplando la señal  del amplificador con las bocinas y a que llamas resitencias sin valor ? , seria solo eso .


----------



## ZENNER

Hola hellfull me gusta tu diseño bastante compacto y para no quedarme corto les presento mi amplificador y continuacion ,les describo mi mini amplificador , este consta de de dos piezas en una se encuentra el amplificador 
que logicamente se diseño con el tda 2822m y en la otra parte se encuentra la fuente de poder 
y un pequeño estabilizador de voltaje para entradas auxiliares superiores a los 6 v , cabe mencionar que el material
usado para la construccion de las cajas es triplay y el diseño es algo rustico por la carencia de habilidades de carpinteria  
anexo ademas algunas imagenes y un videito del funcionamiento de dicho artefactito ,
la frecuencia de respuesta de dicho amplificador  va idealmente desde los 63.661 hz hasta los 20k hz , las modificaciones al data sheet son las siguientes :

Reemplaze las resistencias R1 y R2 por un valor de 50 k ohm el sustituto de estos  es un potenciometro doble que hara de control de volumen
Despues agregue  capacitores a la entrada del amplificador de un valor de 50 nf para lo cual conecte dos capacitores en serie de 0.1 uf para cada canal ,
El capacitor equivalente de 50 nf con la resistencia de 50 kohm forma un filtro paso altos con una frecuencia de corte de 63.661 hz .

Espero que les guste el diseño , agradecer a   Pablo 16   por los parametros  ofrecidos para la construccion de las cajas .


http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0097yh0.jpg
http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0129gn7.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0467ed4.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0656nc2.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0499qw5.jpg
http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0638ls9.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0639wb1.jpg
http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0659nk6.jpg

YouTube - Mini Amplificador para Aipod


----------



## belpmx

Hola zenner, gracias por la respuesta... si entendi lo que dijiste es algo como lo de la imagen? o donde van los capacitores? y de cuanto son, gracias


----------



## belpmx

Hola zenner, no habia leido tu ultimo post.... Aunque tu diseño digas que esta rustico tiene muchas cosas extras, como el switch para conectar baterias o corriente...  y  esta interesante tu diseño... Te felicito a mi gusto te quedo muy funcional... y eso de la carpinteria sule pasar.
Seria bueno que dijeras como hiciste la fuente de poder...
Y si puduedes contestame si los capacitores van el la linea de entrada, o can despues del potenciometro....
Gracias


----------



## ZENNER

Hola belpmx la ubicacion de capacitores es la correcta , ahora solo falta saber el valor de los capacitores, para comenzar te dire  que puedes usar capacitores electroliticos o los de polyester , si quieres tener una respuesta a la frecuencia similar al mio te dire que conectes dos condensadores en serie  para cada entrada , cada condensador  debe ser de 0.1 uf  como acompaño en la imagen , y esto si te va a servir en caso  que tu quieras determinar  el corte de frecuencia con esta formula podras determinar el valor del potenciometro o resistencia , tambien el valor del capacitor en base a la frecuencia de corte que desees , por cierto el capacitor con el potenciometro forma un filtro paso altos razon por la cual yo pude quiatar algo de bass a mi amplificador :

 1/(2*3.1416*capacitor*resistencia) = Frecuencia de corte 

     Capacitor = valor del capacitor en micro faradios
     Resistencia = valor de la resitencia en ohm o en kilo ohm 
     Frecuencia de corte = frecuencia a la cual el capacitor obtiene una resistencia  idealmente de cero ohm

  /   = cociente o division
  *  = producto  o multiplicacion

Algunos Valores comerciales de capacitores de esa forma no tienes problemas tanteando valores  con la formulita

0.1   uf       1.0 uf   10 pf    100 pf
0.15 uf       1.5 uf   12 pf    120 pf
0.22 uf       2.2 uf   15 pf    150 pf
0.33 uf       3.3 uf   22 pf    220 pf
0.47 uf       4.7 uf   27 pf    270 pf
0.68 uf       6.8 uf   33 pf    330 pf

 Los capacitores en paralelo se suman como cualquier otra cantidad .

                       C1+C2 = C3 

                    C3 = respuesta a la suma
 Los capacitores en serie se suman de la siguiente manera :

                 (  1/C1 ) + (1/C2)  =  (1/C3 )

                       C3 =  respuesta a la suma  

Espero que esta información te sea de utilidad y aver si puedes le das puntuacion a mi videito


----------



## Guest

che estan muy bien esos altavoces con su amplificador y to,lo que yo le veria mejor a eso seria unas baterias,yo otro que tube con ese mismo amplificador,lo tenia con un interruptor para usar o la bateria o conectado a corriente,asi lo puedes usar como y cuando kieras,y lo de la carpinteria suele pasar mucho,aunque como mi padre es carpintero me ayuda jeje,asi que ahi yo no tengo problema,pero lo mas facil es cortar madera con una sierra electrica,porque es muy sencillo y poco complicao.bueno,por si te interesa lo de usar bateria,yo use 2 baterias de movil en serie que consegui llendo a la tienda de los moviles y pidiendole una bateria de los moviles que habia para reciclar,alee xao


----------



## ZENNER

Hola hellfull en la iamgen  http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0638ls9.jpg   en ella se puede observar que en la caja de la izquierda  hay un interruptor para seleccionar el tipo de fuente de alimentacion para mi caso baterias o mejor dicho pilas AA   entre una fuente de alimentacion auxiliar  la cual puede ser un adaptador o energia entregada por un vehiculo y esa entrada cuenta con un estabilizdor de voltage a 6v para evitar un sobre calentamiento al trabajar con un voltage elevado,y en la caja de la derecha un interruptor para el encendido y apagado del mini amplificador, sobre las baterias de movil no es una mala idea pero para mi caso mi presupuesto ya expiro , tu diseño me encanta por lo pequeño que es y con la alimentacion que le pusiste  , a mi parecer facilmente supera a los mini parlantes Sony Ericcson en potencia y en sonido solo abria que escuhar como se comporta con el bass para darle el puntaje correspondiente , saludos hasta la proxima .


----------



## Guest

ee ahi la cuestion,que los altavoces que tiene son por decirlo asi,una "mierda" porque no tienen nada de bajos,pero eso si,suena muchisimo mas que un movil,que por ese motivo lo construi,pero ahora tengo que hacerle una modificacion,ya que me esta fallando el sonido de entrada,y tengo que bajarle la señal,porque antes podia poner el mp4 al maximo y ahora solamente hasta la mitad,eso me paso por quitarle algunas que otras piezas jeje.


----------



## ZENNER

Hola hellfull te recomiendo que pongas todos los componentes que se encuentran a la entrada del circuito, lo que si puedes obiar es la resistencia de 4.7 ohm creo con su capacitor 0.1 uf de polyester a la salida del circuito  ,no se te ocurra quitar el capacitor de 470 uf que se encuentra a la salida este capacitor es vital para acoplar la señal de salida con las bocinas espero te sirva mi sugerencia saludos.


----------



## ZENNER

Para los interesados les dejo el circuito del estabilizador de voltage que aplique a mi mini amplificador , el BD 138 ponganle un disipador pequeño , todas las resistencias son de  1 / 4 de watt a excepcion de de la resistencia R2 que es de 1 watt  el diodo zener  es de 1 / 2 watt el voltage de dicho diodo teoricamente es de 7.2 v se puede utilizar uno de un valor cercano por encima de este , espero les sirva .


http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=estabilizadordk7.png


----------



## federico_156_78

hola
soy un principiante en esto de la electronica  
yo querria conectar este amplificador a un celu, pero lo quiero conectar en "bride" ya q si haria un estereo ya seria muy grande la caja.Que modificaciones me recomiendan(basado sobre el driagrama del datasheet) otra pregunta , que me recomiendan una bateria de 9v o pilas ?

PDerdon por hacer muchas preguntas   

PD2:zenner las cajas de los parlantes te quedaron re buenas


----------



## jonnathox

Hola a todos!
Bueno pues ya he leido bastantisimo sobre esto y he quedado sorprendido, en verdad no lo habi imaginado, aunque en varias partes quede muy confundido por tanta variedad, creo que a quien mejor le agarre la onda fue al buen ZENNER, y me gusto bastante su diseño y el desempeño tambien.

Ahora lo que me interesa es hacerme el mio  solo que entre tanto dato, me perdi en verdad, tengo ya guardadas aqui unas imagenes de los diagramas y se ven bastante sencillos, pero bien ahora la molestia viene en que, podria alguien pasarme algun diagrama asi en imagen  o algun medio diferente no importa; pero la que me interesaba era la de ZENNER !

Bueno de todas formas he hecho una lista de las cosas que necesito conseguir, me gustaria emplear un TDA2822, una fuente de alimentacion de unos 12V, tal vez una buena bateria Duracell A23, que brinda unos buenos y nada despreciables 12V en un tamaño de menos de una pulgada de largo, bastante portable.
Que pudiese tener algunos potenciometros para controlar la salida de la señal a unas bocinas, que aun no he decidido cuales usare, y de preferencia que no cortase frecuencias, pues me gustaria ponerle un pequeño CrossOver para poner algunas bocinas diferentes y poder intentar dar un sonido de mejor fidelidad, aunque claro, eso lo ire probando con el tiempo.

Bien por ahora supongo que esperare unos dias para mirar si alguien me responde y si no buscare las cosas necesarias para armar alguno como los que postearon en las imagenes, y pues bien, espero que puedan ayudarme y de antemano Gracias, si que se aprende por estos lugares.

Bueno hasta pronto  Buen post


----------



## belpmx

Hola, yo pienso usar este diagrama.... según el buen zenner
espero y te sirva


----------



## belpmx

Hola, hice este PCB y adjunto otro que el amigo lalex hizo, es cuestion de gusto, el que dice pabel yo lo hice y me funciono, es en base a la ultima imagen que deje en el ultimo post.
Bueno les dejo el PCB donde esta el mio y el quizo el buen lalex.
Y si alguien se anima a armarlo tambien dejo un PDF listo para imprimir y con los componentes. yo ya lo probe y funciono a la primera. lo probe con una fuente de poder de PC a 5V, y a 12V....
Si alguien lo arma digame cómo le fué.
Atte: Pabel


----------



## omar

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo pienso usar este diagrama.... según el buen zenner
> espero y te sirva



hola, tengo unas dudas:
En el diagrama que posteo belpmx, que significa eso de " 4 32R " en las bocinas?
Seria adecuado si uso estas bocinas para probar el amplificador?






Existe la posibilidad que pueda malograrlos? 
lo unico que es es que son de 8ohm y que fueron usados con un amplificador de 30w


----------



## belpmx

Hola, n o estoy del todo seguro, pero creo que puedes usar bacinas de 4 a 32 ohms, y esas bocinas que tienes son demaciado para el amplificador.... se va ha escuchar algo muy bajo.....
Si quieres algo para esas bocinas te recomiendo que te armes el TDA7377, busca en el foro, es fácil de armar y te da 35watts por canal, saludo.


----------



## lalex

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hice este PCB, alguien podría revisarlo, es en base a la ultima imagen que deje en el ultimo post




no es q este criticando tu diseño pero mira este... lo modifiqe un toqe... 



qizas te sirva...



Saludos


----------



## belpmx

lalex dijo:
			
		

> belpmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, hice este PCB, alguien podría revisarlo, es en base a la ultima imagen que deje en el ultimo post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no es q este criticando tu diseño pero mira este... lo modifiqe un toqe...
> 
> 
> 
> qizas te sirva...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Insisto en que eres muy bueno en esto lalex.... mis respetos..... esta interesante tu PCB....
te cuento que ya hice otro....
Espero que este mejor que el primero que hice.

Y en cuanto imprima les aseguro que les digo como me fue...


----------



## lalex

gracias...


y con respecto al pcb tuyo, la verdad q esta bueno.. lastima q tiene un puente,, fijatee.. se pude  sacar,,

qedaria asi,,


Saludos


----------



## Mark TLLZ

cuidado con uno de los PCB, el pin 3 y 4 estan mal conectados, es el PCB de mayor area! *ojooo!!*

el PCB de area mas pequeño, mas compacto, ese si esta bien!

yo tambien ando en lo mismo! asi que exitoO!

Saludos

Felices fiestas!


----------



## belpmx

lalex dijo:
			
		

> gracias...
> 
> 
> y con respecto al pcb tuyo, la verdad q esta bueno.. lastima q tiene un puente,, fijatee.. se pude  sacar,,
> 
> qedaria asi,,
> 
> 
> Saludos



Jajajaja, gracias de nuevo lalex, eres rápido, no alcance a ver tu mensaje y ya lo termine y funciona muy bien, ya modifique el pcb y lo hice aun más pequeño, ya armado queda muy bien y los componentes estan lo suficientemente separados....


cuidado con uno de los PCB, el pin 3 y 4 estan mal conectados, es el PCB de mayor area! ojooo! 

el PCB de area mas pequeño, mas compacto, ese si esta bien! 

yo tambien ando en lo mismo! asi que exitoO! 

Saludos 

Felices fiestas!

A gracias, el PCB del que hablas ya lo modifique y estaban mal conectadas el pin 3 y 4....
fijate unos post más arriba y dime que te parece...
Estoy pensando en abrir un nuevo post, primero vere que no exista algo como "amplificador con TDA 2822 para mp3 a baterias"

Saludos...


----------



## Mark TLLZ

Aquí hice otro PCB mas pequeño, elementos que eran sumamente pequeños como los capacitores de entrada de 0.1uF son muy pequeños, por eso decidí hacer el PCB a mano o con otros elementos, este PCB mide alrededor de 4.8cm x 2.8cm.
Hice también otro diagrama de la posición de los elementos es cuestión de ver el diagrama del circuito y usar un poco la lógica…
La entrada de la señal lo puse con un jack hembra stereo de 3.5mm para chasis, porque pienso hacer un cable de macho a macho stereo de 3.5mm para conectar del reproductor al amplificador y lo alimentare con un voltaje de 9v, y el potenciómetro no lo puse agarrado al PCB porque lo sujetare a la caja y mas arribita para que quede mucho mas compacto.
Espero que les sirva y mas que nada que le entiendan 
Gracias por abrir este espacio porque exactamente yo también traía este proyecto para las vacaciones y no savia nada de nada. 

Saludos a todos, y gracias a los a portadores de ideas


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mark TLLZ, acabo de abrir un post especificamente para ese TDA... esta mega compacto tu diseño.... y esta hecho a la medida para tu caso... nada más si le pusieras el nombre a todos los componentes quedaria más entendible, en el PCB se ven los componentes pero tienes que revisar el diagrama para saber cual es cual.... si quieres puedo incluir tus PCB y tu imagen en el otro post para que haya más variedad a quienes se animene a armar este...
Te dejo el link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=159602


----------



## braian

proba con el lm386 de 3a 9 v es sencillo ...


----------



## cesartm

Hola amigos

Para un ipod quisiera conectalo a un amplificador que se alimente de 12v de mi carro, usando los altavoces comunes y corrientes de este ultimo, no me interesa que sea tremendamente ruidoso sino el simple volumen que se obtiene de un auto stereo normal, para esto que me recomiendan intentar hacer uno con un STK o un TDA.

Si tienen uno que le funciona de maravilla dejenme sabe, va?

Gracias


----------



## belpmx

Hola, si lo que buscas es usar buscas es usar bocinas como las de carro, te recomiendo el TDA7377, busca en el foro hay mucha información de este, perp si buscas usar bocinas más pequeñas, di que tipo de bocinas tienes.... hay muchos circuitos que trabajan con 12V. Un Stk para 12V, nada que ver a menos de que aumentes el voltaje pero eso es otra historia

Saludos...


----------



## cesartm

Ya cheque, son 4 de 4Ω/25W, seguire buscando cual es mejor para estas altavoces gracias


----------



## Pablo16

Para es potencia y 12v te va perfecto un TDA, el 7377 funciona bien y aquí en el foro hay un proyecto muy completo con ese circuito. Es fácil, barato y funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## marvel

Yo pienso usar estos integrados para unos amplificador portátiles para guitarra:

Aca subo los diseños, *todavía no los probé*. (son los esquemas básicos de las datasheets, seguro funcionan)

Ah, un temita.. La diferencia entre el TDA2822 y el TDA2822M es que el primero tiene mas potencia de salida, pero con una alimentacion un poco mas restringida. El consumo en mA es el mismo en ambos (estos datos los saque de las datasheets, valga la redundancia).

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola marvel, una preguntita, probast,e los circuitos... te lo digo por que yo hice uno del 2822M en modo puente, y lo queme... jejejejeje...

Fijate en este otro tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29650.html

Saludos...


----------



## marvel

No los probé porque este jueves tengo que rendir un examen final, así que no tengo tiempo..

Pero cuando pueda compro los integrados y los pruebo en protoboard.. No creo que explote si se respeta la datasheet (hay un mínimo de impedancia de carga para cada tensión de alimentación), pero igualmente pienso hacer uno de esos mini disipadores para protegerlo y para bajarle la impedancia de salida (si es q no explota jaja)

Lo quiero conectar en bridge porque solo necesito mono, y así puedo obtener un poquito mas de potencia con el mismo consumo (que es muy pequeño 6-12mA, ideal para una batería).

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## german_3055

tengo un ken brown ss3500 para arreglar, pero me sobra un cable en la etapa de potencia, uno negro que va a 2 negativos, y a dos positivos de 4 capacitores... 
si lo conecto a masa, calientan muchisimo los transistores de salida, si no lo conecto, cuando subo el volumen es como que distorsiona.


----------



## marvel

Hola!

Bueno, les cuento que probé el TDA2822 (de 16 patas) en modo bridge y tiene una muuy buena potencia para el minimo consumo de alimentacion..

Estoy encantado con el resultado, y mas aún si se usan parlantes con unas buenas cajas.. suena aun mas fuerte, y por ende, distorsiona menos.. Funciona incluso con carga de 4 ohms (a pesar de que en la datasheet dice 9v a 8ohm.. y eso que mi alimentacion esta a 11v)

El integrado calienta un poco, pero lo tengo en funcionamiento hace como una hora y sigue perfecto..

El circuito que use fue exactamente el mismo que el de la datasheet, con un transformador de 9vdc en la alimentacion (aunque en realidad tira 11vdc), y el integrado me costó $1,50 argentinos.


Me falta probar el TDA2822M (de 8 patitas), pero con este estoy mas que satisfecho por ahora 


Cualquier cosa preguntenme! Saludos!


----------



## marvel

Gente, necesito ayuda con este mini amp que les comente (TDA2822 bridge)

Con mi mp3 y la salida de auriculares de la computadora anda barbaro, llega a un buen volumen sin distorsionar, e incluso funciona a 4ohm de carga..

El tema es que yo quiero usarlo para la guitarra.. Probé la guitarra directa y, obviamente, no sonaba muy linda.. Asique probe la guitarra con dos pedales analogicos distintos, y tambien con una pedalera, y me aparecian unos ruidos rarisimos y muy molestos. Se me hizo la idea de agregarle un buffer a la entrada del amp, pero nada. Asique probe agregando un capacitor de desacople (en serie) entre la guitarra y la entrada, y hubo un cambio. Los ruidos se fueron cuando, ademas, agregue un capacitor entre la entrada del amp y masa. Los capacitores que puse son de 100nF (lenteja) y 1uF (electrolitico), respectivamente..

El problema es que así el sonido se modifica (en mi opinion se degrada) y pierdo volumen...

La idea es hacer un mini amplificador con algun preamplificador distorsionado bien sencillito..


Espero puedan ayudarme! Muchas gracias!


----------



## belpmx

marvel dijo:
			
		

> El integrado calienta un poco, pero lo tengo en funcionamiento hace como una hora y sigue perfecto..
> 
> 
> Me falta probar el TDA2822M (de 8 patitas), pero con este estoy mas que satisfecho por ahora
> 
> 
> Cualquier cosa preguntenme! Saludos!



Fijate en esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-mp3-player-vumetro-5-leds-pcb-probado-17732/

jejejejeje
Y el de ocho patitas funciona bien, en modo estereo, en modo bridge a mi me trono...

Con respecto a lo de la guitarra. busca en el foro hay varias temas que hablan de guitarras y amplificador

Saludos


----------



## cesartm

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, si lo que buscas es usar buscas es usar bocinas como las de carro, te recomiendo el TDA7377, busca en el foro hay mucha información de este, perp si buscas usar bocinas más pequeñas, di que tipo de bocinas tienes.... hay muchos circuitos que trabajan con 12V.



Gracias belpmx lo encotre es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/ Hoy termine de hacerlo, tiene muy buena calidad de audio.


----------



## belpmx

De nada, ese circuito es muy bueno, funciona a la primera y dda muy buen sonido

Saludos.


----------



## djgarrido

Tambien puedes hacer un ampli stereo con 2 tda2003 y alimentarlo con pila 9v.
Esos tda te funcionan a 6w aprox. Estan de lujo si lo quieres para un ipod, yo me hice uno de un canal y funcionaba a las mil maravillas.

Te paso el link de montaje: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-6w-6w-tda2003-2339/


----------



## Electron772

Hola con respecto al amplificador tda2822m yo lo hice en modo stereo en un protoboard y si me funciono bien,segui los datos del datasheed.


----------



## abndol

Que tal a todos, armé el amplificador TDA2822M, funciona correctamente, pero le puse dos potenciómetros para regular el volumen pero no regula nada, como que si no estuvieran conectados. (los potenciómetros funcionan), que podrá ser?. Lo puse acá para no abrir un nuevo tema.


----------



## Fogonazo

abndol dijo:


> ....le puse dos potenciómetros para regular el volumen pero no regula nada, ....


¿ Y que tal si publicas un esquema de como los conectaste ?


----------



## Electron772

Mira es muy facil nomas sigue paso a paso como se ilustra en la imagen.


----------



## abndol

Gracias por responder, ya solucioné el problema. Resulta que no tenía conectadas las patas de los potenciómetros a Tierra y por eso no regulaba..  (que tonto soy)


----------



## johann7

ammm disculpen, no queria crear otro hilo y el que tenia me lo borraron, no se por que
bueno el caso es que hice un amplificador con el tda2822 en modo bridge en un proto de mientras y cuando conecto la terminal 14 se escucha con mucho ruido y sin sonido se oye como un traqueteo no se bien como describirlo (no es un zumbido) y lo arme justo como viene en el datasheet. Cuando no esta conectada se escucha bien aunque un poco agudo, ¿no tienen idea de que seria o como se podría solucionar de casualidad?


----------



## osk_rin

johann7.

dale un vistaso a esto http://xtronic.org/circuit/amplifier/power-bridge-amplifier-tda2822/
ahi esta el esquematico, layout, y pcb del tda 2822m en puente 

saludos.


----------



## johann7

ammm yo lo hize con el tda28822 el de 16 patitas, de todos modos gracias. No saben de casualidad si se puede cambiar algo del cto que aparece en el datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2822.shtml para que no me pase esto o que tenga el menor ruido posible o saben a que se deberá?


----------



## osk_rin

yo lo arme hace unas semanas en un protoboard y se escuchaba semejante  como tu dices, solo agregue un capacitor de 4700uf en la entrada de alimentación, con eso se soluciono el traqueteo


----------



## johann7

no es muy grande?


----------



## osk_rin

si pero hice la prueba y se quito el ruido, prueba,con alguno que tengas por ahi, o puedes probar alguna otra opcion, solo es cuestion de investigar.


----------



## johann7

entonces quedaria asi no


----------



## kris

Hola Gente tengo una duda. Estuve viendo las pcbs del tda2822 y me fije *QU*e todos tienen en R1 y R2 4.7K cuando en el diagrama dice 4.7 ohms..mi pregunta de que valor es correcto. Pregunto solamente porque lo quiero hacer bien.
Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

si es el que esta en serie con el capacitor a la salidad de audio de c.i es de 4.7 ohms


----------



## Antipani

belpmx  .. queria preguntar porque queda una pata al aire en el integrado tda2822m o es hay donde haces el puente con el capacitor de 10uf?
y otra cosas donde pusieron capacitores electrolítico de 0.1uf yo le puse de ceramicos, queria saber si hay algun problema si hago eso?


----------



## johann7

hola , no se si me podrian ayudar
no me podrían explicar por favor el funcionamiento del amplificador modo bridge?
asi de que hace cada componente, se los agradeceria eternamente


----------



## Cacho

Tenés dos amplificadores con la misma señal de entrada, pero invertida (en contrafase).
Mientras la salida de uno excursiona en un sentido, la del otro va en el opuesto y con eso doblan la tensión aplicada al parlante.

La función de cada cosa es exactamente igual a la que cumplen en los amplis "comunes". ¿Qué es lo que te presenta dudas?

Saludos


----------



## johann7

a ok, ya ninguna, gracias


----------



## Cacho

De nada Johan.

Saludos


----------



## elneroo

Alguien sabe algun buen integrado que tire muy buena potencia que sea alimentado hasta 9v? osea para llevarlo cuando se sale a alguna plaza o de camping. 
porque escuche este sistema portatil que tiene un amigo tira muy buena potencia y trabaja con 5v. Es de Marca OBO MD-218


----------



## stalker94

elneroo dijo:


> Alguien sabe algun buen integrado que tire muy buena potencia que sea alimentado hasta 9v? osea para llevarlo cuando se sale a alguna plaza o de camping.
> porque escuche este sistema portatil que tiene un amigo tira muy buena potencia y trabaja con 5v. Es de Marca OBO MD-218


podes usar el tda 2822 que es el que estan hablando tanta aca arrba o el  lm386 busca en el foro o entra a mi blog hay tengo uno para el lm386 (en mi perfil esta la direccion del blog)

el tda 2822 anda desde lo 1.3 v hasta los 15 y el lm 386 con 3v hasta los 9v y mas creo

anbos te andarian bien con una bateria de 9v de esas comunes


----------



## 31589

Pues yo he armado el amplificador con el TDA2822m de principio solo lo arme para unos audifonos pero hace poco se me ocurrio conectar dos bafles de un modular que tengo, es un modular aiwa de 6600W PMPO aunque el consumo del modular dice ser de 90W la cuestion es que los bafles son de 6 ohms y se escucha muy bien, la potencia de el amplificador es bastante buena a pesar de tener poco volumen en el amplificador, supongo que se debe en parte a la impedancia de los bafles no se si para unos de 8ohms exista mucha diferencia.
Ahora pienso hacer 4 bafles y utilizar 2 TDA2822m pero no se si esto gener algun daño en el circuito integrado, espero que alguno de ustedes pueda apoyarme con su experiencia y conociemientos, cabe mencionar que el amplificador que tengo esta alimentado con un transformador de 6V y 1A, con su puente rectificador por supuesto y un solo capacitor de 2200uF.


----------



## ssyn

Este es un impreso que hice con el tda2822, es pequeño, con resistencias smd y led, espero les sirva, saludos


----------



## davidb741

ssyn dijo:


> Este es un impreso que hice con el tda2822, es pequeño, con resistencias smd y led, espero les sirva, saludos



me gustó tu impreso, me servirá mucho, gracias.


----------



## osk_rin

muy bonito, lastima que no tenga acceso a los componentes smd  no venden aqui don de yo vivo, buen  trabajo 

saludos.


----------



## pett1921

jejej por q*UE* no intentan con el ibambu no utiliza energia  no ya a lo serio un lm386 no bastaria porque lo que yo he notado en relacion a sonido que entre mas alto tengas el volumen mas distorcion


----------



## ssyn

por si las dudas


----------



## pett1921

oigan aqui aportando el tda2822m pinta muy vien se puede alimentar desd*E* 3v


----------



## osk_rin

ssyn.
gracias carnal ya tengo como 3 tda2822m armados, y los tengo botados por ahi, pero armare tu diseño se ve muy bueno y gracias por la atencion de ponerlo con componentes normales, 
te dejo una recomendacion no se si ya se haya mencionado en el post no recuerdo pero bueno.
saludos. y gracias por el aporte

por experiencia hay que poner una resistencia de 47k para arriba entre la entrada y tierra para evitar ruidos al conectarlo al pc 

si es posible hay que poner un pequeño filtro a la entrada tambien para no meterle tantos graves y que no sature tan rapido yo lo prove con un cap de 10uf y una resistencia de  de 10k y mejora mucho el sonido asi 


de hecho tengo armado este circuito. 


que encontre en esta pagina:
http://www.elektronikciyiz.biz/2010/10/tda2822m-2x1w-rms-anfi-devresi-2-mini-jack-giris-cikis/

o bien navegando por internet, este parece interesante y agrega el filtro y la resistencia que habia mencionado antes


----------



## romel777

yo arme el amp con el TDA2822 de 8 patitas que esta en la primera pagina y obtengo mucho ruido sin poner al maximo


----------



## osk_rin

prueba poner en la entrada de audio un par de resistencias asi como en el segundo circuito ahi tiene de 1.5k yo le puse de 10k y se eliminan los ruidos


----------



## ssyn

es cierto, olvide esos capacitores a la entrada, hice un STK (4050) y ese si los lleva, son de 4.7uF


----------



## romel777

osk_rin dijo:


> ssyn.
> gracias carnal ya tengo como 3 tda2822m armados, y los tengo botados por ahi, pero armare tu diseño se ve muy bueno y gracias por la atencion de ponerlo con componentes normales,
> te dejo una recomendacion no se si ya se haya mencionado en el post no recuerdo pero bueno.
> saludos. y gracias por el aporte
> 
> por experiencia hay que poner una resistencia de 47k para arriba entre la entrada y tierra para evitar ruidos al conectarlo al pc
> 
> si es posible hay que poner un pequeño filtro a la entrada tambien para no meterle tantos graves y que no sature tan rapido yo lo prove con un cap de 10uf y una resistencia de  de 10k y mejora mucho el sonido asi
> 
> 
> de hecho tengo armado este circuito.
> 
> 
> que encontre en esta pagina:
> http://www.elektronikciyiz.biz/2010/10/tda2822m-2x1w-rms-anfi-devresi-2-mini-jack-giris-cikis/
> 
> o bien navegando por internet, este parece interesante y agrega el filtro y la resistencia que habia mencionado antes



no tendrias el diagrama del segundo PCB? Cual de los dos es mejor ?


----------



## osk_rin

romel.
la la pag. donde he encontrado esa imagen no tiene el diagrama de ese circuito, lastima :S pero si te das cuenta y observas el diagrama propuesto en la hoja de datos del tda2822m te darás cuenta que es el mismo solo que en ese pcb le agregaron un par de resistencias y capacitores a la señal de entrada para, eliminar ruidos, e incorporaron una especie de filtro con el capacitor marcado como 222 y la resistencia de 10k, esto con el fin supongo de no dejar pasar demaciados bajos y evitar que distorcione el amplificador, 
yo he probado el pcb azul, pero el verde no lo he probado. espero y haya atendido tu duda  
saludos.


----------



## romel777

osk_rin dijo:


> romel.
> la la pag. donde he encontrado esa imagen no tiene el diagrama de ese circuito, lastima :S pero si te das cuenta y observas el diagrama propuesto en la hoja de datos del tda2822m te darás cuenta que es el mismo solo que en ese pcb le agregaron un par de resistencias y capacitores a la señal de entrada para, eliminar ruidos, e incorporaron una especie de filtro con el capacitor marcado como 222 y la resistencia de 10k, esto con el fin supongo de no dejar pasar demaciados bajos y evitar que distorcione el amplificador,
> yo he probado el pcb azul, pero el verde no lo he probado. espero y haya atendido tu duda
> saludos.



Que lastima che .. y el azul que tal suena ? no distorsiona?


----------



## osk_rin

pues lo normal, si le das demaciada señal de entrada como cuando lo conectas a la pc, si te distorcionara, pero con un celular o reproductor de mp3 se escucha muy bien, si quieres que distorcione menos solo agrega unas resistencias a la entrada y listo 

saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto a su amable consideracion los siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## pett1921

oigan mi pregunta, por ejemplo digamos que yo tengo el ipod video 5g y tengo el conector de un viejo cable me podia hacer un dock con un amplificador y esas cosas como los que venden comerciales, tengo entendido que para que sepa por donde sacar el audio con una resustencia


----------



## UriMcFly

Muy buenas, he intentado hacer el circuito que indica el diagrama del datasheet del TDA2822m, el problema que tuve es que tenia una fuente de alimentación de 15V DC 800mA y quisé bajar la tensión de alimentación Vs a 12V, metí una resistencia de 10ohm y donde R1 y R2 pusé dos potenciometros de 
50Kohm, además puse dos capacitores de 0'1uF antes de R1 y R2 respectivamente. Al principio el sonido era bueno, lo que a los 20 segundos empezo a haber distorsión y ruido y obviamente la resistencia de 10ohm se quemó. Probé despues con una resistencia de 330ohm, esta no se quemó pero el problema del ruido persistia.
Después decidi probar cambiando la fuente por dos pilas de 1'5V en serie, quitar la resistencia antes de Vs y cambiar los potenciometros por resistencias de 10Kohm (como indican en el esquema), pero sigue habiendo distorsión, y ya para acabar probé cambiar las R1 y R2 de 10Kohm por resistencias de 47Kohm pero se sigue oyendo mal, ni siquiera tengo la sensación de que se oiga a más bajo volumen (como pretendia que fuera al principio).

Podrían ayudarme con esto? lo de la distorsión empieza a mosquearme.
Gracias.

---EDIT:
Bueno, finalmente hice la prueba: volví a alimentar el TDA2822m con la fuente de 15V DC 800mA sin poner ninguna resistencia de entrada y se eliminaron los problemas de ruido. Todo funcionaba a la perfección hasta que a los 4 minutos aprox. empezé a subir el volumen del MP3 y todo se paró.. se había quemado el TDA por la pata de +Vs. No sé si es a causa de haber subido el volumen del MP3 (empezaba a saturar los altavoces) o si es independiente del MP3 y se quemó porque la tensión de alimentación era muy alta o por estar alimentado durante un largo periodo. Ahora me tocará comprar otro TDA2822 pero antes quisiera que me dijeran como podría evitar que me volviera a ocurrir este problema, quisiera no quemar ningun OPAMP más.


----------



## jorge morales

utiliza un un regulador 7809 (9volts c.d)

te adjunto el siguiente esquema,saludos


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

hola amigos acá les dejo el diseño del modo bridge que yo lo hice y me funcionó muy bien, lo hice bastante reducido para que ocupe el menor espacio posible. lo he probado con un parlante de 2ohm y 10w y lo mueve bastante bien. solo que no le puedes dar todo el volumen por que distorsiona, pero esto se puede arreglar aumentando el valor de la resistencia que esta ubicada en su entrada de señal positiva.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion este esquema con el tda2822,saludos


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

Ayer lo puse en un bafle chico con una batería de 3,7v 1000mAh y un parlante de 1w 4Ω y Me aguantó 4 HORAS!! sonando a tope y sin distorsión. hoy le puse una batería de 6v 4A vamos a ver cuanto tiempo me aguanta!!

La batría la tiene adentro y el clip para pila de 9v es su conector para el cargador de su batería.

Les dejo unas fotos de mi bafle.


----------



## osk_rin

te ha quedado muy bien , a puro ojo estimo que es una caja de 15X15 centimetros, es asi o me equivoco?


----------



## jorge morales

estimado Dany Electromicopa podrias por favor compartir con el foro el esquema y las caracteristicas del bafle, unas fotos del interior no estarian de mas, agradezco tu atencion a esta peticion gracias.


----------



## pett1921

mm muestra las pilas


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

"osk_rin" Casi le diste en el ojo es de 12X12cm

"jorge morales" Aqui esta tu petición

Y tambien "pett1921" 

Subo las fotos del interior del Bafle y su batería.


----------



## jorge morales

Dany Electromicopa gracias y se agradece la disposicion que amablemente tienes hacia los compañeros del foro, me parece excelente tu aporte, y abusando de tu amabilidad que tipo de cargador usas en la pila y gracias, saludos


----------



## pett1921

esas pilas son recargables, no tenia ni idea que esas pilas suelten tantos amperios, solo las veina como una pila extra grande


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

"jorge morales" por ahora lo estoy cargando con una fuente de pc.


----------



## yuccez

DJ DRACO dijo:


> alimentalo con 12V bien filtrado y desacoplado.



como hago eso??

yo tengo armados el tda2822 y el tda2822m, este ultimo como amplificador de mis audifonos, ambos amplis, por ser portatiles y en pos del reciclaje los alimento con 1 par de baterias de celular en serie, dandome unos 8v aprox, entonces quiero saber si puedo hacer esto que mencionas para eliminar los ruidos al maximo.
gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## UriMcFly

Muy buenas, necesitaria ayuda con un circuito amplificador que acabé de montar, pues hice las pruebas sobre la protoboard y funcionó perfectamente y al pasarlo a pcb la calidad del sonido ya no era buena.

En la protoboard hice la prueba sin el led y la resistencia y funcionó bien alimentando el circuito con 9V DC y 1000mA, pero quise poner estos dos componentes para tener un indicador de si alimentaba el circuito o no, por lo que hice calculos para no cambiar los parametros de alimentación si ponia el led y me dio que tenia que subir la alimentacion del circuito a 12V y poner una resistencia de 450ohms (por lo que puse una de 470 al no tener de 450). Quisiera saber si fue esto lo que provocó que mi circuito no amplificara bien el sonido, o si seria mejor que llevara el led y la resistencia a masa (en paralelo) y alimentar el circuito a parte. Tambien los condensadores con los que hice la prueba en protoboard tenian la misma capacidad pero un voltaje un poco mas grande (los que tengo en la placa tienen un voltaje mas pequeño pero estos son los que ponen en el datasheet del TDA2822m). 

NOTA: Para los que hayais visto que el TDA tiene una fisura, es normal, lo queme haciendo un cortocircuito sin querer con un cable que andaba suelto por ahi....... ¬¬


----------



## osk_rin

el pcb no lo he revisado bien, pero en la primer foto de el archivo que adjuntas, se aprecia que el tda2822 esta quebrado, como si se hubiese quemado.


----------



## UriMcFly

osk_rin dijo:


> el pcb no lo he revisado bien, pero en la primer foto de el archivo que adjuntas, se aprecia que el tda2822 esta quebrado, como si se hubiese quemado.





UriMcFly dijo:


> NOTA: Para los que hayais visto que el TDA tiene una fisura, es normal, lo queme haciendo un cortocircuito sin querer con un cable que andaba suelto por ahi....... ¬¬



La ruputura del TDA es posterior a las pruebas y no tiene nada que ver con la question del problema aunque no lo comenté de esta manera


----------



## juanchooo

Dany Electromicopa dijo:


> hola amigos acá les dejo el diseño del modo bridge que yo lo hice y me funcionó muy bien, lo hice bastante reducido para que ocupe el menor espacio posible. lo he probado con un parlante de 2ohm y 10w y lo mueve bastante bien. solo que no le puedes dar todo el volumen por que distorsiona, pero esto se puede arreglar aumentando el valor de la resistencia que esta ubicada en su entrada de señal positiva.



Los mueve bastante bien a los 10w ...pero para cuantos watts esta diseñado el circuito realmente??:.... gracias...!


----------



## juanchooo

eltonyjefe dijo:


> de acuerdo al datasheet me pueden verificar mis conexiones? jeje
> 
> creo que el color de los cables va invertido



Se pueden reemplazar las resistencia de 4,7 ohms por otras ... ???


----------



## silvia espinel

HOLA tengo un enorme problema con este amplificador siempre me quema el ic ya lo e cambiado dos veces sera que alguien me podría a ayudar


----------



## silvia espinel

le coloco un adaptador de 12v pero lo medi y mide como 17 sera este el problema


----------



## abndol

Revisa el voltaje ya que según la hoja de datos, Ese integrado soporta hasta 15V
Saludos!!!


----------



## Neodymio

silvia espinel dijo:


> le coloco un adaptador de 12v pero lo medi y mide como 17 sera este el problema


Como solución rápida y de prueba podes ponerle 3 diodos 1n4007 en serie a la alimentación.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

no se si servira, hace unos dias que estoy renegando con un tda2822m


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a consideracion de Uds. los siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

*Adding a Push-Pull Output Stage to a LM386 Audio Amplifier*

by Lewis Loflin​The above amplifier takes the classical and inexpensive LM386 audio amplifier and adds a pull-pull output stage for greater power. This amplifier is used in the above video. The output is several watts as opposed to 400 mW. Do not exceed 14-15 volts DC input. 
For Q1 and Q2 use TIP31 and TIP32 or TIP41 and TIP42 or any suitable matched PNP/NPN pair. In my case I used a transistor checker to match the gain on two TO-220 power transistors.
Note this design is also more sensitive than everyday computer speakers. The LM386 is available at Radio Shack. 
To make the LM386 an even more versatile amplifier, two pins (1 and 8) are provided for gain control. With pins 1 and 8 open the 1.35k resistor sets the gain at 20 (26dB). If a capacitor is put from pin 1 to 8, bypassing the 1.35k resistor, the gain will go up to 200 (46dB). One can always put an on/off switch between pin 1 and the capacitor if less gain is needed. My unit is used as a utility amplifier for various radio and computer projects.
If a resistor is placed in series with the capacitor,the gain can be set to any value from 20 to 200. Gain control can also be done by capacitively coupling a resistor from pin 1 to ground.




otro esquema mas a su consideracion, saludos​


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## subeterraneo666

Dany Electromicopa dijo:


> hola amigos acá les dejo el diseño del modo bridge que yo lo hice y me funcionó muy bien, lo hice bastante reducido para que ocupe el menor espacio posible. lo he probado con un parlante de 2ohm y 10w y lo mueve bastante bien. solo que no le puedes dar todo el volumen por que distorsiona, pero esto se puede arreglar aumentando el valor de la resistencia que esta ubicada en su entrada de señal positiva.



hola me podrias decir los materiales es que no se mucho de esto pero me interesa mucho el mundo de la electronica a si el pcb es ese para imprimirlo


----------



## raimarconi

Los componentes los puedes ver en la segunda imagen de Dany electromicopia, pero para ayudar a los miembros de la comunidad, seria bueno poner un esquematico y la lista de componentes.


----------



## ZAMI

buenas a todos!!

bueno, solo para recomendarles el lm386  yo lo eh probado y funciona muy muy bien solo retiren el capacitor que tiene en los pines 1 y 8 ya que les incrementa mucho la ganancia y si le conectaran un Ipod con mejor razón, los Ipod tienen una ganancia muy alta en la salida y pueden excitar fácilmente al integrado e incluso suturarlo. lo e utilizado sin los transistores, con el diagrama del fabricante que es aun mas simple y utilizando dos baterías de celular para hacerlo portátil y anda muy bien

y otra cosa en la hoja del fabricante viene como ponerle bass-bost suerteee


----------



## jorge morales

he usado el lm386 con resultados satisfactorios, con algunos detallitos, pero resulta gratificante el resultado del montaje, dejo a su consideracion una version btl del lm386, claro a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a consideracion de uds. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema 2.1 saludos


----------



## jorge morales

un esquema mas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguido Jorge, magníficos aportes además de variados para poder elegir. Gracias por la abundante aportación de circuitos.
Un saludo.


----------



## jorge morales

otro montaje completo, esta en aleman, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

*3 Watt HI-FI Stereo Amplifier*




2010-08-22 13:21　Source:Internet　Writer:elecpod　Click: 143​






*Description* 
Tr1 and Tr2 transistors functions as direct coupled voltage amplifiers. R6 resistor, D1 and D2 diodes determine the standby current of complement driver stage (Tr3/Tr4) and output stage (Tr5/Tr6). C3, C5, C6 and R3 help keeping stability. Amplifier's  input sensitivity is 400mA  at 4 ohm load and 12V supply and 600mV at 8 ohm load and 17V supply. 
Gain can be increased by decreasing R4 value but it is not recommended because of increasing distortion. 
*Notes* 
Speaker's ground must be connected directly to the ground of supply stage and must be kept away from the circuit. 
Separate supply connections must be applied to the supply connection points.


----------



## chugus

Hola gente, si sirve de consuelo para los que no pudieron hacer funcionar el TDA2822, yo armé uno para amplificar auriculares y funcionó a la primera. Seguí al pié de letra el PCB que figura en el datasheet.

Un saludo!


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, estos con el tda7056


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus amables consideracion con el tda1519, saludos
     disculpen al repetir el archivo, el segundo esta mas completo, gracias por su comprension saludos (error de dedos)


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema de un mini-amplificador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, este un amplificador biamplificado, saludos


----------



## Cdma System

en la pagina de construya su video rockola tiene el tda 2822 probado yo lo armé y funciono de una


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema de amplificador de audio con control de tonos, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, con el tba820, esta en italiano, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

ottro aporte + saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre el tema, a sus amables disposicion, con el tda2003.


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema con el tda1517, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion muy completa informacion, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

me parece intersante este diagrama, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion con el lm386, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

me parecio interesante el esquema, de la pagina newton braga, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion , saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto mas informacion , saludos



Para acumular información subo la hoja de datos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas con el tda2822, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, muy completa, tda2003 con control de tonos, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jvk85321

Adjunto version en ingles y en español del aporte de jorge morales AGC%20fuer%20Multimedia-Boxen[1].pdf

atte
jvk85321


----------



## jvk85321

_Para edu dj aqui te dejo el esquema

atte.
jvk85321
_


----------



## edu dj

Gracias por el esquema, ahora voy a ojearlo y veo sí lo puedo hacer con livewire (pcb wizard)...
Te cuento que el proyecto de construyasuvideorockola. com (tda2822m) le saque el capacitor de 220uf 16V que está al lado del integrado y el tda dejo de calentar es más ahora lo estoy usando con 11v y funciona perfecto y potente, el problema es que al sacar el capacitor de 220uf dejo de andar una salida, así que reemplaze el capacitor pero el integrado calienta con más de 6v. Ahora lo tengo con una sola salida con 11v y funciona muy bien...
Puede ser que se haya quemado una salida del tda y que haya quedado en corto?


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion con el tda2822, saludos


----------



## jvk85321

edu dj

- Primero prueba sacando el otro condensador de 220µF y volviendo a poner el que sacaste, esto hara funcionar el otro canal solamente. Si calienta debes revisar los condensadores de 0.1µF y las resistencias de 4.7 Ohm

- Segundo sacale una foto por arriba y abajo al circuito para ver si existe algun error algo.

atte.
jvk85321


----------



## edu dj

hola aca te dejo la foto...
probe lo de los condensadores como me dijiste y el integrado calienta y el sonido de ese canal sale muy bajo...
se que no se ve claro pero despues pido una buena camara y le saco hasta el lado de las pistas...
al lado del integrado falta el condensador de 200µf(esa es la salida que anda mal)


----------



## jvk85321

Me inclino por una falla del integrado, pero probaria poniendo c4, c6 y r3 en el lugar de c5, c7 y r4. Si sigue sonando el canal mal podria se el chip, aunque sin ver las pistas es aventurarse

atte.
jvk85321


----------



## jvk85321

_Señores encontre la revista Elektor en español del post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/815116/, asi que realice un scaneo del articulo y lo estoy subiendo en hq. Espero que les parezca bien, ahora el pcb se ve bien.

atte
jvk85321_


----------



## SERGIOD

jvk85321 dijo:


> _Señores encontre la revista Elektor en español del post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/815116/, asi que realice un scaneo del articulo y lo estoy subiendo en hq. Espero que les parezca bien, ahora el pcb se ve bien.
> 
> atte
> jvk85321_



Buen aporte pero que creo va en contra los derechos de autor de Elektor


----------



## basicobasico

edu dj dijo:


> hola aca te dejo la foto...
> probe lo de los condensadores como me dijiste y el integrado calienta y el sonido de ese canal sale muy bajo...
> se que no se ve claro pero despues pido una buena camara y le saco hasta el lado de las pistas ....


 podrias hacer un dibujo esquematico de lo que as montado y subirlo por que ese circuito para ese chip es lo mas sencillo que hay solo 6_resistencias, dos de 4.7oh para la red zobel, dos de 100k a la entrada y dos de 2.7k entrada con GND; 7condensadores electroliticos, dos de 220uF a la salida, dos de 100uF en la entrada no inversora con GND, dos a la entrada de 1uF para filtrar dc, y uno de 470uF entre(-)&(+); 2capacitores ceramicos 104 red de zobel todo esto lo tengo uno en una placa de 2x3cm ultracompacto 

...........y tu que componentes estas utilizando, como los conectaste, un dibujo esquematico seria recomendable


----------



## edu dj

basicobasico dijo:


> podrias hacer un dibujo esquematico de lo que as montado y subirlo por que ese circuito para ese chip es lo mas sencillo que hay solo 6_resistencias, dos de 4.7oh para la red zobel, dos de 100k a la entrada y dos de 2.7k entrada con GND; 7condensadores electroliticos, dos de 220uF a la salida, dos de 100uF en la entrada no inversora con GND, dos a la entrada de 1uF para filtrar dc, y uno de 470uF entre(-)&(+); 2capacitores ceramicos 104 red de zobel todo esto lo tengo uno en una placa de 2x3cm ultracompacto
> 
> ...........y tu que componentes estas utilizando, como los conectaste, un dibujo esquematico seria recomendable



HOLA ahi subo el esquema que utilize...

ACLARO que tanto el esquema como el pcb fueron realizados por otra persona...


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquema con el tda7052, tda2003, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion en finlandes, miniamplificador con el tba820, saludos


----------



## edu dj

hola gente del foro...

me dijereron que podia usar transistores bc 556 o bc 327 en la etapa preamplicadora del tda2822m para mejorar el sonido....
alguie sabe como puedo incluir esto en el esquema que esta en el datasheet??


----------



## jorge morales

estimado edu dj, podrias por favor explicar en que o en donde lo va ud a utilizar; ¿para usarlo con un microfono u/o guitarra? saludos


----------



## edu dj

hola jorge...
al amplificador tengo pensado usarlo como amplificador portatil para mi celular o mp3 con baterias de celular que en serie dan 11V...
ya tengo un tda2822m ya armado y suena espectacular pero me dijeron que podia mejorar un poco la calidad de sonido colocando un par de bcxxx en la etapa pre del tda..


----------



## crimson

¿Tal vez algo como éste edu?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/
Saludos C


----------



## edu dj

perfecto !!!!
me voy a poner a dibujarlo en conjunto con el tda2822m para hacerlo todo en una placa y lo mas compacto posible....
si me sale bien lo voy a estar publicando..


----------



## edu dj

edu dj dijo:


> perfecto !!!!
> me voy a poner a dibujarlo en conjunto con el tda2822m para hacerlo todo en una placa y lo mas compacto posible....
> si me sale bien lo voy a estar publicando..



hola crimson, es muy bueno el pre a la hora de costos tanto de componentes como de fuente... siguiendo el esquema publicado en el post q me pasaste hice un nuevo pcb que mide 35mm X 22mm (lo mas compacto q pude... despues lo publico como segunda opcion mas compacta.jeje
en pcb wizard ya lo adapte a un amplificador de 5W asi que solo me resta comprar todo y probar si funciona el implante...jaja


----------

